

Qacker.com - create quick anonymous post - folkster
http://www.qacker.com

======
jerrya
If I understand the purpose of qacker, I think it would be more useful if it
participated in "trackbacks" and other blogospheric/social network like
protocols.

There are some blogs that disallow comments, but that do allow trackbacks.
This would allow people to more easily add their own comments to such blogs.

There are other blogs that seem to promote anonymity but where, well, it can't
quite be trusted up to the blog owner or to the other bloggers at that blog.
And qacker with trackbacks would make it easier to comment at those blogs as
well.

~~~
folkster
Thanks for your suggestion!

------
DanBC
<http://www.qacker.com/lfnc>

What do you do when your urls run out? Just cycle through them? BECAUSE COOL
URLS DON'T CHANGE, and it's a shame that my lfnc could disappear.

What do you do if Stupid_Bob writes something like a death threat to the
President? What information is logged; what information would "the feds" get
if they seized your servers?

~~~
folkster
The urls will never run out, when 4 digit urls are used up, there will be
5,6,7 digits and so on.. just like any other url shortening services. So your
lfnc url would not be "recycled". If there is some "Stupid_Bob thing", I will
review it manually and carefully upon complain and block it only if it is
really necessary. Since there is no account/login stuff in this site. No one
could get any personal info from you while posting.

------
MrEnigma
Looks like they go in order...

<http://www.qacker.com/lfny>

Edit: I kind of want to write a script to see if I can get a word I
want...increment until it gives me it.

Edit2: This is as anonymous as the person who posts the link to it is....

